

Edison's 1000 Plus Patents.  - bluishgreen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Edison_patents

======
lkozma
one relevant story of Edison and Tesla, from Wikipedia:

"During his employment, Edison offered Tesla $50,000 (equivalent to about $1
million in 2006, adjusted for inflation) if he redesigned Edison's inefficient
motor and generators, an improvement in both service and economy. Tesla worked
night and day to redesign them and gave the Edison company several profitable
new patents in the process. During the year of 1885, when Tesla inquired about
the payment on the work, Edison replied to him, "Tesla, you don't understand
our American humor," and reneged on his promise."

~~~
bluishgreen
Yeah, Edison was to Tesla what Newton was to Leibnitz. Practically destroyed
the other.

~~~
michaelneale
Interesting. who would the modern Newton and Edisons be? Or can you only tell
when looking back.

~~~
nickb
Bill Gates and Steve Jobs are both definitely Edisons. Woz would be a Tesla...

~~~
michaelneale
Yeah I guess that would be fair. Not sure who Gates "tesla" is though,
probably 1000's of them.

~~~
nickb
Thousands... one of them was Charles Simony for sure.

